

New GitHub repos per year, by programming language - frostmatthew
https://twitter.com/dberkholz/status/395922559151009792/photo/1

======
bdavisx
Interesting that Java is about to outpace Ruby - although it looks like the
rate of change of the rate of change (can't remember what that's called, it's
been a long time since college) has slowed for Java. Ruby's negative rate of
change doesn't seem to be slowing as much as Java's positive one though.

~~~
darkbot
This says maybe says something about about GitHub's growing user base, if any,
rather than anything about any language.

